# Lake Chalapa vs. PVR



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, after reading the entire thread it sounds as though on average most lean to the Lake Chalapa area, mainly due to the heat and humidity in the PV area. My wife and I have 2 areas in mind for retirement in less than 2 years and was hoping PVR would have better rating. We spent 14 days at my sons condo a couple of years ago between Bucerias and LaCruz in Dec. and had a great time. We live in Kansas City and the summers here can be very hot and humid, but I gather from reading the post that PVR in the summer is hotter than this?
I have a couple of concerns with Lake Chalapa which the first one is the lake its self. I have read about the dropping water levels, being polluted and the fishery has been declining.
Just trying to narrow down these 2 areas, and make a decision. Of course we will be down to visit first, but the leg work first certainly helps.

Bob & Kat


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Lake chapala for living; PV for a few days at the beach in the wintertime only. No contest!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rlinders said:


> Well, after reading the entire thread it sounds as though on average most lean to the Lake Chalapa area, mainly due to the heat and humidity in the PV area. My wife and I have 2 areas in mind for retirement in less than 2 years and was hoping PVR would have better rating. We spent 14 days at my sons condo a couple of years ago between Bucerias and LaCruz in Dec. and had a great time. We live in Kansas City and the summers here can be very hot and humid, but I gather from reading the post that PVR in the summer is hotter than this?
> I have a couple of concerns with Lake Chalapa which the first one is the lake its self. I have read about the dropping water levels, being polluted and the fishery has been declining.
> Just trying to narrow down these 2 areas, and make a decision. Of course we will be down to visit first, but the leg work first certainly helps.
> 
> Bob & Kat


Kansas City July average high - 90 F, 6 in rain
Puerto Vallarta July average high - 90 F, 10 in rain
Lake Chapala July average high - 80 F, 10 in rain


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RV doesn't care for the beach much ... but I live on it. December is not a fair trial period at all so better to visit Sep/Oct which were the hottest last year. Of course if you have a pool and want to pay for AIR it would be more comfortable


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You have a third choice, the area around Mascota, a Colonial town between PV and Chapala on Highway 70...elevation 4000+ Feet..

Mascota - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

rlinders said:


> Well, after reading the entire thread it sounds as though on average most lean to the Lake Chalapa area, mainly due to the heat and humidity in the PV area. My wife and I have 2 areas in mind for retirement in less than 2 years and was hoping PVR would have better rating. We spent 14 days at my sons condo a couple of years ago between Bucerias and LaCruz in Dec. and had a great time. We live in Kansas City and the summers here can be very hot and humid, but I gather from reading the post that PVR in the summer is hotter than this?
> I have a couple of concerns with Lake Chalapa which the first one is the lake its self. I have read about the dropping water levels, being polluted and the fishery has been declining.
> Just trying to narrow down these 2 areas, and make a decision. Of course we will be down to visit first, but the leg work first certainly helps.
> 
> Bob & Kat


The opinions of others shouldn't be disregarded, but ... this is something which affects your lives and it's your opinion that counts most. If I were in your shoes I'd probably plan to rent a place first in a Lakeside community for a year, followed by a year in the Vallarta area ... after which the choice will probably be clear. We each have our peculiar likes/dislikes/needs/wants and only we can answer those questions. Best of luck with your retirement process. I'm not far behind.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks to all that have posted information and ideas. Longford has a good idea with spending a year in each area. I will be 63 when I retire and plan on moving then. If I live in the States I will have to wait 2 years before I can receive Medicare, or take private medical insurance for my wife and I. At $700 - $1,000 per month retirement would be a bad joke in the states. Although I am also concerned with the insurance we can get in Mexico as my wife had breast cancer. She is okay now, but not sure how this will affect the cost of Mexico's insurance......I am just curious on why no one replied on my questions of the lake its self.
Thanks to all. 
Bob & Kat


----------



## slats (Feb 10, 2013)

rlinders said:


> I am just curious on why no one replied on my questions of the lake its self.
> Thanks to all.
> Bob & Kat


First post!  

... because I'm also curious about the condition of Lake Chapala.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

slats said:


> First post!
> 
> ... because I'm also curious about the condition of Lake Chapala.


There are a couple of reasonably good web forums dealing specifically with the Lakeside communities. I read the forums there regularly and I recall seeing discussion of this topic. Several of the regular posters to those forums keep track of the statistics, trends, etc. You might want to visit those forums to cross post your questions. I do recall that the water level in the lake has risen, dropped, risen again ... over the course of the past decade. I don't know the present level, however.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

The lake levels and the pollution status are a concern, of course. But mostly if you plan to eat the fish from the lake or go swimming. Being able to walk around the lake isn't contingent on either of the above, and there has been movement, not just for Lake Chapala, but for other large recreational lakes (Patzcuaro, for example) to be cleaned up, starting with ending the activities that caused the pollution in the first place.

Keep in mind that the ocean has a lot of pollutants in it, as well, they are just more easily ignored, d/t the size of it!


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Bob, my husband and I left kc in November. We are spending the winter on the north coast of the dr and will be spending the summer in the chapala area. Our tentative plan is to then move on to pv. I would be happy to keep you updated on our thoughts.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Sydgirl,
Absolutely keep in touch with us. We actually live in Liberty. I am curious to hear your thoughts on Lake Chalapa vs PVR.


----------



## Happy girl (Jan 24, 2013)

*Have heard restrictions for Mexico Visa*

Hello I have heard there are new policies in place for Visa to EXPAT in Mexico - that may restrict my expat status because of my monthly income. Can anyone comment on this?

Thank you and looking forward to communicating on my desire to EXPAT


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Happy girl said:


> Hello I have heard there are new policies in place for Visa to EXPAT in Mexico - that may restrict my expat status because of my monthly income. Can anyone comment on this?
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to communicating on my desire to EXPAT


There is a long thread discussing the changes in immigration laws:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mexico-expat-forum-expats-living-mexico/132017-immigration-law-changes.html


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

How are things going

Bob


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

rlinders said:


> How are things going
> 
> Bob


Fine thanks Bob ??


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kansas City is in close proximity to the Missouri River which will increase the humidity in the summer. My visits to PV feel around the same level as being close to the river. The difference is PV can get rather warm, but it is not unbearable, for me anyways.
Mascota is a nice town, and I do like it there. Talpa de Allende is close by also and is another choice, but the road to go to PV can become unpleasant to travel. Rockslides and the wear on your vehicles brakes make the trip somewhat unpleasant. 
My wife's family owns the restaurants in El Jacal, and is a pleasant place to stop and take a break even just for a 10 minute refreshment and stretching. It is between Ameca and Mascota. San Sebastian del Oeste is a short jaunt off this road and is a pleasant place to see also. Every time I take this route I enjoy the views and all the little stops on the route.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> Kansas City is in close proximity to the Missouri River which will increase the humidity in the summer. My visits to PV feel around the same level as being close to the river. The difference is PV can get rather warm, but it is not unbearable, for me anyways.
> Mascota is a nice town, and I do like it there. Talpa de Allende is close by also and is another choice, but the road to go to PV can become unpleasant to travel. Rockslides and the wear on your vehicles brakes make the trip somewhat unpleasant.
> My wife's family owns the restaurants in El Jacal, and is a pleasant place to stop and take a break even just for a 10 minute refreshment and stretching. It is between Ameca and Mascota. San Sebastian del Oeste is a short jaunt off this road and is a pleasant place to see also. Every time I take this route I enjoy the views and all the little stops on the route.


The elevation makes a big difference. Because the area around Chapala is at a much higher elevation than KC, it will offer cooler nights, and you wouldn't start the day with 80F at sunrise.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

Kansas City starting the day at 80 degrees. Never gonna happen. I stick to my actual, personal observations as I believe they are correct.


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Bob, we arrived in the chapala area last Friday. first of all, the drive down here from Texas border was long but the roads were excellent and other drivers were very safe. I have no hesitation about driving back up to the border in four months when we leave here. We are staying in ajijic and not in a gated community but in a Mexican neighborhood. Our neighbors are shy but very friendly. Luckily the gentleman across the street from us and his two sons speak excellent English so nice that we can communicate. this town feels incredibly safe. I take me dog for long walks early in the morning and in the evening and I just love to soak in the atmosphere of this little town. We have already met some interesting ex-pats who are very welcoming and quick to include us in this community. I was invited to a ladies luncheon yesterday and met a lady from overland park! We actually went to the same high school. She's been here 15 years and says she will never leave. I have found a yoga class and a Spanish tutor. My husband had checked out the golf course and is looking forward to playing next week. Although I'm told may is the worst month of the year I can't complain. It gets warm in the afternoon...probably about 90 but refreshingly cool at night. the rainy season will start soon and everyone talks about how incredible that is. maybe an hour of rain a day but the temps cool off and everything turns emerald green. So safe to say we're very happy here. We have a blog where we post about our experiences. If you'd like to check it out,send me a pm and I'll give you the url. At the moment I mainly have pics of our house on there, but will do a posting the next few days with pics from the town.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for writing, and letting us know about you adventures in Mexico. Please, please keep in touch. My email is [email protected]

Thanks again,

Bob


----------



## sydgirl (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Bob, I tried to send you an email but it bounced back. If you're interested you can send me an email at [email protected] If we connect, I'll send you our blog address so you can follow our experience as newbies in Chapala area.

I saw your questions about the condition of the lake. I have to say that is the one thing that disappointed us when we first arrived. It's VERY low....and it looked gray and uninviting. I've been told two different stories, 1) that it's low because they haven't had much rain during the past few rainy seasons and 2) that it's a political issue as there are two rivers that feed into the lake that have been damned. The rivers are in different states and the officials think the other state should open up the damn. That if this issue was resolved, the water level would be normal in two weeks. Not sure which story is correct, but it doesn't really affect the area around the lake much, still very nice. A couple of nights ago we were having dinner at twilight at a lakeside restaurant and the lake was very calm and the mountains were reflecting off of it, and it was beautiful.


----------



## rlinders (Feb 4, 2013)

Syd, I sent you an email. I hope you get it. Please also check your spam folder.

Bob


----------

